# IWB holster for Px4 SC?



## Newgenesis (Oct 22, 2010)

Will be picking up my new pistol on Monday. I bought a Crossbreed Super Tuck for my XDM 9 but with a gun the size of the Px4 I was hoping to get something that also had an extra magazine carry option. Any suggestions where to look? ... so far haven't seen anything online that just screamed compatibility.


----------



## Newgenesis (Oct 22, 2010)

Picked up my Px4 this afternoon and just for grins put it in my CBST I have for my XDM9 ... it fits really well all things considered. Think I may have just saved myself $70


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------

